
Time to add a word (2014) - Tomte
http://diceware.blogspot.com/2014/03/time-to-add-word.html
======
brudgers
DiceWare:
[http://world.std.com/~reinhold/diceware.html](http://world.std.com/~reinhold/diceware.html)

